

UN Telecoms Head Says Internet Freedom Won't Be Controlled  - techinsidr
http://www.securityweek.com/internet-freedom-wont-be-controlled-says-un-telecommunications-chief

======
Millennium
Then why are the foxes leading the henhouse-building effort?

